# Unwanted application



## maxfan (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi,

First of all sorry if I have posted my post in wrong forum Because I am new here.

Okay, I am facing some issue in window 8.When I start my pc in startup* shenzhen jia xing investment co. ltd *application start and ask permission.I don't know how to stop it.

Please help me out !!

Thanks,

Regards


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

First, if it (or a shortcut) is in C:\Users\<account>\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup remove it.

Or, in the Startup tab of Task Manager Disable it.

If either of the above works and you don't want the program you can then uninstall it.

As an aside, nothing to do with your problem, how come you haven't upgraded to Windows 8.1?


----------



## maxfan (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for ur reply but I can't find this application on startup menu or showed path (C:\Users\<account>\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup)..

It is really annoying....please

It is my offc pc so I dont know anything about upgrade ...

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Probably time to ask your office IT department for help.


----------



## maxfan (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok..Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

